# Royal Purple Ice



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone has used royal purple ice in there radiator and if it works any good


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't know about RP but I hear the Redline is really good or at least as much as you could expect from this type of product.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

what do you mean the redline is good??


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

A few people I know have used it and said they say a few degree drop in temp. I have a bottle in the garage and havn't got around to adding it yet. It's still not a fix for anything but I figure with as hot as these cars run usually any decrease is a plus.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Lautinjr said:


> The Redline is really good.


I agree that's why i bought one!(see avatar)

I do use Redline in the Redline lol and it did drop temps a few degrees but not double digits. Chill charger drops Iat2's a good amount on s/c vehicles.


----------

